# Our profile pages



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 12, 2008)

What happened to our profiles? The section with our friends and shouts section suddenly vanished! Anyone know what's goin' on?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm wondering too.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 12, 2008)

Also, have you noticed that the current five threads section has disappeared, too? That whole section, gone!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 12, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Also, have you noticed that the current five threads section has disappeared, too? That whole section, gone!



No, I haven't noticed.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder what happened the the group lists too


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2008)

I do not recall missing anything.  Strange...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 12, 2008)

Hahaha, everyone laughed at me when I wore my tin-foil hat. Now look what has happened!


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jun 12, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Hahaha, everyone laughed at me when I wore my tin-foil hat. Now look what has happened!




May Mara of The Maiden, The Mare, and The Crone visit you in your sleep.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 12, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Also, have you noticed that the current five threads section has disappeared, too? That whole section, gone!


That was a plug-in I removed due to it causing more overhead than it needed to be.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 12, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What happened to our profiles? The section with our friends and shouts section suddenly vanished! Anyone know what's goin' on?


The MySpace like profiles were removed due to added abuse and too many people uploading things they shouldn't be. They're basically an extension of the main site, so we felt here was little reason to duplicate shouts and more at this time.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2008)

> The MySpace like profiles...


*takes a look*

Thank you.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh thank god.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 12, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That was a plug-in I removed due to it causing more overhead than it needed to be.





Dragoneer said:


> The MySpace like profiles were removed due to added abuse and too many people uploading things they shouldn't be. They're basically an extension of the main site, so we felt here was little reason to duplicate shouts and more at this time.



Oh.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Erro (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy crap, it looks so ...barren... *sadfaces*
(Also, ish a myspace hater, not condoning that crap, but friends lists and shouts were cool)


----------



## valkura (Jun 12, 2008)

Erro said:


> Holy crap, it looks so ...barren... *sadfaces*
> (Also, ish a myspace hater, not condoning that crap, but friends lists and shouts were cool)


They could use a slight edit to the template if they aren't using that stuff.  It just looks... kinda bad.  And why were the avatar/profile picture sections of the page killed?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay, I don't feel horribly unpopular anymore!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 12, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Yay, I don't feel horribly unpopular anymore!



Wait!  Aren't you one of my friends?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 12, 2008)

I was. One of three <3


----------



## Aurali (Jun 12, 2008)

XD heh. both profiles of mine were completely empty anyway.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 12, 2008)

Pfft. I'm glad they're gone. I'm sick of opening somebody's profile and seeing 20 irrelevant posts that DO NOT MATTER.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 12, 2008)

HAY HAY HAY


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, the MySpace-esque profiles that come with the default vBulletin installation are a tad overdone. I've always been a fan of simply adding a plethora of additional profile fields in the Admin CP in hopes of people getting to know the member behind the avatar.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 13, 2008)

Erro said:


> Holy crap, it looks so ...barren... *sadfaces*
> (Also, ish a myspace hater, not condoning that crap, but friends lists and shouts were cool)


I'm not one for myspace either but seriously you guys just got rid of our friendslist and shouts 
It seriously looks, one barren, two, Now that makes it harder to keep track of my friends on here. My opinion, was a bad move. :/


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 13, 2008)

I for one do miss those sections. I really like how it looked and how I could easly find my friends real easy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 13, 2008)

They should at least bring the "Friends" list back.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 13, 2008)

YOU ARE ALL MY FRIENDS! *hugs everyone*  that's how I keep track.

Though on a serious note. I agree that their was too much crud, but then you took everything out.. anyway to go like.. half and half?


----------



## Takun (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, requesting at least the friends list.  Makes it easy to keep track of people.  Don't think it was abused at all.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 13, 2008)

There's still the contact list in User CP


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah, requesting at least the friends list.  Makes it easy to keep track of people.  Don't think it was abused at all.



weeeeellll....

you could constantly send friend requests to someone you know HATES you.


----------



## Takun (Jun 13, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> weeeeellll....
> 
> you could constantly send friend requests to someone you know HATES you.



You know I'd love to bug you.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 13, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> There's still the contact list in User CP



Ah so there is.  That'll do then.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 16, 2008)

Couldn't there be a button for users to turn off those sections instead of taking them off for everyone?


----------

